# Encona hot pepper sauce



## kevo (Aug 7, 2003)

Farking love this stuff. Cant imagine its too healty though??

I have to have it on my tuna and brown rice though or I just cant eat it. Many of you guys uses sauces like this daily?


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

Not sure about healthy - relative term. Hard on your gut maybe, especially if you have an ulcer - yet some fo the chems in peppers have been shown to be potent anti oxidants, suspected anti cancer properties etc.

Moderate use, not a problem. I don't even count the stuff when I am dieting because use that little of it - fvcking hot, for me, I'd say too hot to be honest.

I totally love the Habanero variety of Tabasco though, that is bloody lovely.


----------



## Syko (May 18, 2010)

Yeah that hot pepper sauce is nice, they sell that in prisons funny enough :laugh:

Check the cals, sugar and salt per 100g

Now and again i have lean steak mine with a few table spoons on uncle bens chilli con carnie sauce, very nice


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

Syko said:


> Yeah that hot pepper sauce is nice, they sell that in prisons funny enough :laugh:
> 
> Check the cals, sugar and salt per 100g
> 
> Now and again i have lean steak mine with a few table spoons on uncle bens chilli con carnie sauce, very nice


Funny you mention chilli con carnie, when I was making my own chilli, a spoon of that encona stuff just set it off nicely - not just in terms of heat, but the flavour came through because the heat was a bit dispersed.

Really good stuff imo.


----------



## kaos_nw (Jul 9, 2008)

The hot pepper one is pretty much just a pepper mash! + water, salt, presertivities etc so mainly just mashed up chilli! which Id think is pretty healthy as it goes


----------



## thermique (Sep 15, 2010)

Think its a vinegar/water base so pretty healthy.

nandos sauce is also vinegar/lemon base so pretty good aswell.

The ones to avoid are the sugary, sweet chilli/bbq sauces, usually loaded with sugar.


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

its nasty tasting. i just cant get away with it.

i stick a few fresh finger chillis in everything instead which can be a little like routlette sometimes cos i never know how hot they are gonna be til i eat it


----------



## kaos_nw (Jul 9, 2008)

Ive eaten so much chilli sauce and raw chillis with everything I have! so much so that now I cant feel the burn anymore lol, the only way I can tell if it was hot is if my nose starts running and lips go red - my mouth doesnt burn at all

I blame it on Dave's insanity hot sauce! that stuff is the ****!


----------



## kevo (Aug 7, 2003)

Cheers lads.

I think it is just a vinegar base with various chillis in so should be reet. I only have it one meal per day anyway, two at a push just to ease the tuna down!!


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

kevo said:


> Cheers lads.
> 
> I think it is just a vinegar base with various chillis in so should be reet. I only have it one meal per day anyway, two at a push just to ease the tuna down!!


Honestly mate, even if it was based on 100% lard, it wouldn't matter a fvck because the typical serving size is so minute - thats the beauty of powerful sauces like this, you only need a teeny amount


----------



## kevo (Aug 7, 2003)

rs007 said:


> Honestly mate, even if it was based on 100% lard, it wouldn't matter a fvck because the typical serving size is so minute - thats the beauty of powerful sauces like this, you only need a teeny amount


Aye, true mate. I do put a bit on (a bottle a week) but in the grand scale of things as you say, per serving its sod all. :cool2:


----------



## Robbyg (Feb 25, 2008)

A bottle a week oh my God i'm a addicted to the stuff i go through 3 bottles a week even on keto its makes no difference to diet its great stuff


----------



## kevo (Aug 7, 2003)

Robbyg said:


> A bottle a week oh my God i'm a addicted to the stuff i go through 3 bottles a week even on keto its makes no difference to diet its great stuff


fark, now that is hardcore!


----------



## lobo (Aug 7, 2010)

Robbyg said:


> A bottle a week oh my God i'm a addicted to the stuff i go through 3 bottles a week even on keto its makes no difference to diet its great stuff


 Me too..lol i always thought it were addictive!! now i kno:lol:


----------

